# Грыжа L5-S1 с секвестром 26мм



## Надежда1979 (19 Июн 2016)

Добрый день, ищу ответы на вопросы... Мне 37лет, работа сидячая более 18лет. Проблем больших с позвоночником не наблюдалось, обычные небольшие "потягивания"  которые терапевт указала на проблемы с почками. Обострение было один раз семь лет назад, я не могла встать с постели два дня - обычными мазями диклофенак и вольтарен через три дня я уже "в строю" была. Последний год заметила совсем небольшие тянущие боли - и то через 10-30 минут они проходили. Две недели назад нагнувшись над столом под углом в 20градусов - замерла... заклинилло спину, резкая боль не отпускала пару минут - потом все прошло и остаток дня я себя чуствовала нормально. Но на следующий день проснувшись уже не смогла ходить или сидеть больше 5минут. Невролог прописал уколы диклофенак и мильгамма. На пятый день мне полегчало. МРТ сделали - нейрохирурги говорят чтобы ложилась на операцию, лишком большой секвестр, а невропатолог - сказал успеешь и прописал свое лечение  
физиолечение ДДТ и 'электрофорез с эуфилином , внутривенно актовегин 10,0 и l-лизина 10,0.  Мильгамма 1 раз внутримышечно.  Таблетки Кавинтон 2 раза в день и мелоксикам 15мг 1раз в день.
. 
По этому поводу и вопрос - реально ли чтобы рассосался мой секвестр? Прошу помочь определится... сильных болей на данный момент нет, принимаю все что прописала невролог. Снимки мрт прилагаю.


----------



## Надежда1979 (19 Июн 2016)

И еще наблюдается онемение верхней части стопы левой ноги. Ощущение натянутости небольшой сухожилия - прихрамываю. Через раз побаливает копчик. Последний день наблюдается точечная боль в икре сбоку по центру, как будто чем то внутри давят на одну точку.


----------



## Надежда1979 (19 Июн 2016)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2016)

Тему про показания к операции нашли?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Июн 2016)

К плановой операции показания есть. К срочной и экстренной - нет.
Лечение неврологи назначили "аховое". Показания к проведению мероприятий интенсивной терапии нет. Это означает, что нет необходимости внутривенных вливаний. 
К тому же, Актовегин не обладает теми чудодейственными свойствами, которыми наделили его производители и продавцы (как и L-лизин), да ещё запрещён к применению  практически во всём цивилизованном мире. Бесполезен и электрофорез с чем-либо.
Единственное адекватное назначение - Мелоксикам внутрь. Правда, принимать его желательно 2 раза в день. Назначить миорелаксанты забыли. Так же забыли о корсете поясничном.
Желательно пройти курс мануальной терапии у грамотного врача. ЛФК. 
Так что шанс избежать оперативного лечения велик.


----------

